# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  My SARMS & PCT Experience

## Triple Stack

I didn't want to write a whole log about during my experience, but instead decided to summarize my experience afterwards.

In one sentence: SARMS was extremely beneficial during, and after my PCT.

I came off a 15 wk Deca /Sustanon cycle end of February. I began with 50mg of S4 along with the start of my Clomid & Nolva dosing at mid-March. After a week, I was getting some night vision issues (yes, from only 50mg). I suppose sides vary from individual to individual. Anyway I backed down to only 25mg S4 for the remaining 3 weeks of PCT, and sight improved. 

My strength remained at about 90% of during cycle, and weight dipped from 222 to 215, but with less bloat - harder looking. My energy & focus remained very good during PCT, especially during the critical time for me of 2 weeks in to it when I usually crash. I must also add that I started Clen at the 2 week point dosed at 40 mcg (& worked up to 100 mcg until PCT ended). This was great in assisting with energy for my workouts.

I continued the S4 dosage at 25mgs until a week out from PCT, and upped the dosage back to 50mg. My lifts since then are slightly rising and weight is steady at 215. To me this is great news since in the past, all hell breaks loose during & after PCT for me. I'm 41 so I bounce back a little slower, and I don't know how to use HCG , and quite frankly don't really want too...

I'm going to continue the SARMS (at The 50mg max) for another couple weeks. I tend to really flop out the month _after_ PCT. To me, adding SARMS to your PCT is akin to slowly descending in a jet plane to a soft runway landing...as opposed of bailing out at 30,000 feet with just your Clomid/Nolva parachute for a rough landing!

A shout out to Bass who really sailed the uncharted seas of SARMS here on steroid .com. Thanks! And to tballz & the others who pioneered the possibility of using SARMS as a useful PCT tool.

----------


## tballz

That's great stuff, bro. Very helpful.

I'm assuming you used ar-r 's sarms ?

I'll be using ar-r's sarms with my pct next time for sure.

----------


## Triple Stack

Yep, AR-R ...

So far so good, and pleased I was able to utilize it in small doses to smooth things out. It may be a good bridge between cycles too. HMMMM....

----------


## freakinhuge

very good news, thank you so much. Very good information on your sarms cycle, been interested in trying sarms for a while now.

----------


## Walnutz

Did you get blood work done?

----------


## Triple Stack

> Did you get blood work done?


Not yet, but I will be in 2 weeks. I'll see then where I stand when the dust settles. I wonder if my test levels will be supressed. My libido is in the crapper, but it usually is for the month following traditional PCT.

----------


## nyspqr

Awesome man, glad to hear it worked well for you.

----------


## Triple Stack

nyspqr, I was just reading your SARMS log...Too bad it wasn't working out for you. Maybe just drop the Clen ? With doing both it's hard to tell who the culprit is with your muscle aches. I too got cramps from the Clen but it went away, although it's harsh anyway on your body IMO. But yeah maybe just focus on a real cycle & save the S4 for your PCT!

----------


## lifterjaydawg

great information, thanks for giving us your experience with sarms , very interested in running my first sarms cycle.

----------


## toothache

Good stuff here. Any updates?

----------


## Walnutz

Updates? Bloodwork?

----------


## Triple Stack

Not yet....I'm trying to figure out how to get them outside of going through my doc. I got it done pre-cycle last November, so I don't want to raise suspicion.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Steroidman99

> I didn't want to write a whole log about during my experience, but instead decided to summarize my experience afterwards.
> 
> In one sentence: SARMS was extremely beneficial during, and after my PCT.
> 
> I came off a 15 wk Deca /Sustanon cycle end of February. I began with 50mg of S4 along with the start of my Clomid & Nolva dosing at mid-March. After a week, I was getting some night vision issues (yes, from only 50mg). I suppose sides vary from individual to individual. Anyway I backed down to only 25mg S4 for the remaining 3 weeks of PCT, and sight improved. 
> 
> My strength remained at about 90% of during cycle, and weight dipped from 222 to 215, but with less bloat - harder looking. My energy & focus remained very good during PCT, especially during the critical time for me of 2 weeks in to it when I usually crash. I must also add that I started Clen at the 2 week point dosed at 40 mcg (& worked up to 100 mcg until PCT ended). This was great in assisting with energy for my workouts.
> 
> I continued the S4 dosage at 25mgs until a week out from PCT, and upped the dosage back to 50mg. My lifts since then are slightly rising and weight is steady at 215. To me this is great news since in the past, all hell breaks loose during & after PCT for me. I'm 41 so I bounce back a little slower, and I don't know how to use HCG , and quite frankly don't really want too...
> ...


I just completed my PCT consisting of S-4 and anastrozol. It has been my best PCT so far! S-4 is a great stuff for PCT, but you should keep the doses at least around 40 mg/day. Only then you have a good chance to keep all your gains from the cycle - and even improve a bit during PCT! Personally I used 50 mg/day for 3 weeks and my blood results showed that it had no marked influence on my testosterone recovery - if supported by anastrozol.

----------


## charliemurphy229

this is great info, maybe will have to add sarms s4 to the next pct, looks like everyone is having some really positive results.

----------


## RotorHead

> Not yet....I'm trying to figure out how to get them outside of going through my doc. I got it done pre-cycle last November, so I don't want to raise suspicion.
> 
> Any suggestions?


i know certain labs do bloodwork. i see them around here in south carolina. i forget how much it is though. google it in your area... look for labs that do urine testing and that sort of thing for companies, im pretty sure they do all that stuff in one building

----------


## supersetman

looks like the ar-r sarms had some great effects for you, will definitely try a low dose during my next pct.

----------


## Walnutz

What's up Triple Stack?

----------


## Triple Stack

I'm off the S4 for over 2 weeks. I feel the difference! My lifts are down slightly and I don't have the "oomph!" I used to in the gym. It's probably just that I haven't felt "normal" for a long time. Otherwise, my weight is hanging in there. 

No bloodwork - If I begin to feel crappy I'll go to the doc for a checkup & tell him I'd like bloodwork (again).

----------


## bbradford42

Very Helpful!

----------


## layeazy

im gotta give this a try im just curious did it help keep your strength and weight gains close to on the cycle in your pct and does this stuff effect your balls as in going back to normal size and sperm count if you say are running clomid and S4 for pct after a long cycle like yours? 

cheers great info

----------


## bigzig

Wow!

----------

